# Were can i by Ada Subtrate



## fred560 (10 Nov 2009)

Were can i by Ada Subtrate in USA. Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2009)

Welcome to UKAPS!

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-021.htm


----------



## Nelson (11 Nov 2009)

and here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... Path=12_21


----------



## Mark Webb (11 Nov 2009)

Good old USA - less than half the price in UK!


----------

